# Rear rack



## BroCraig (Feb 26, 2020)

Where can I get a rear rack for my 1963 Racer? I want one with the spring in it but it does not have to be vintage. I’ve checked on Amazon, but trust you all here a great deal more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BroCraig (Mar 27, 2020)

So, I have found some of the *Pletscher* Bike *Rack*s on ebay. I need to know which one fits my '63 Racer. I got one only to find out the bottom mounts are too wide. I could possibly find longer screws, but the rack mount covers up the fender mount and looks a bit awkward. I need one that has a mount that comes from the rear and to the fender mount screw and with a hole that is not super wide...or I just

get longer screws. Does that make sense?


----------



## KingSized HD (Mar 28, 2020)

NICE Racer, love the black! 
Longer bolts attached at the fender eyelet would work if you want to keep the Pletscher but the rack legs are so long that the rack doesn’t sit level. I think either your rack was designed for a 27” wheeled 10 speed or, if possible, the front support needs to be mounted higher up on the seat stays (closer to the seat) to sit level. If you don’t care about it being level use the longer bolts.
Schwinn started selling accessory carriers in the1965 catalog. Below is a good pic from the ‘66 catalog of the early carriers. The top one was designed for middleweights; the leg length would fit your 26” lightweight but may be to wide at the bottom. It has a spring holder.

I think the “correct” rack for your lightweight Racer would have been the bottom rack, but it doesn’t have a spring clamp on top.


----------



## BroCraig (Mar 28, 2020)

I do need to attach it higher in the front. Thought I had it right but I think maybe it slipped.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingSized HD (Mar 28, 2020)

A Pletscher with legs that are about 1” shorter then the one you have may give you a level fit.


----------



## BroCraig (Mar 28, 2020)

I raised the front and it’s a lot better. Will take a picture


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyA (Mar 29, 2020)

BroCraig said:


> I do need to attach it higher in the front. Thought I had it right but I think maybe it slipped.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




BroCraig:
It's easy. You need a T bracket to keep the rack from slipping. Go to forum on lightweight Schwinn bicycles and see the thread on rack/carrier question for pictures of brackets and typical installations. If your rack didn't come with a bracket, they are easily fabricated.


----------



## BroCraig (Mar 29, 2020)

By someone who can. Wait. I know a guy. I’ll see what he can do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BroCraig (Mar 29, 2020)

I straightened it a bit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyA (Mar 29, 2020)

BroCraig said:


> By someone who can. Wait. I know a guy. I’ll see what he can do.



It's easy to make a bracket:

Loosen bolts on the rack and position it level
Measure from center of bolts to center of brake bolt where brake is attached to the frame
Get a piece of aluminum (about 1/16") or steel (about 19 ga) and drill three holes to fit the bolts
Cut out a "T" or a triangle with a tinsnips or a hacksaw or some such
Clean it up and bolt it on
See photos below


----------



## Xlobsterman (Mar 30, 2020)

BroCraig said:


> So, I have found some of the *Pletscher* Bike *Rack*s on ebay. I need to know which one fits my '63 Racer. I got one only to find out the bottom mounts are too wide. I could possibly find longer screws, but the rack mount covers up the fender mount and looks a bit awkward. I need one that has a mount that comes from the rear and to the fender mount screw and with a hole that is not super wide...or I just
> 
> get longer screws. Does that make sense?View attachment 1162642
> 
> View attachment 1162640




That is not the proper rack for your bike, you need one that has the bracket to attach to the seat post clamp so you can level out the rack.

Here is the style of rack you need like the one on my Cruiser


----------



## AndyA (Mar 30, 2020)

Xlobsterman said:


> That is not the proper rack for your bike, you need one that has the bracket to attach to the seat post clamp so you can level out the rack.



Xlobsterman:
 I respectfully disagree. Brocraig's Schwinn Racer is exactly the type of bike the Pletscher racks were designed for. But they usually require a "T" bracket to fasten securely. The racks are sold with the brackets (see pic below), but it seems that the brackets get lost when the racks are switched from bike to bike. That's understandable because you can remove the rack by removing the two bolts at the drop outs and the two bolts at the front of the rack. However, you typically need to remove the brake to remove the bracket. Laziness often wins out and then the bracket stays with the bike when the rack is removed.

Also, Pletscher-type racks often work on canti frames like yours, depending on the geometry. See pics below as an example. On that cruiser, I made  the "T" bracket in the form of a triangle.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Mar 30, 2020)

AndyA said:


> Xlobsterman:
> I respectfully disagree. Brocraig's Schwinn Racer is exactly the type of bike the Pletscher racks were designed for. But they usually require a "T" bracket to fasten securely. The racks are sold with the brackets (see pic below), but it seems that the brackets get lost when the racks are switched from bike to bike. That's understandable because you can remove the rack by removing the two bolts at the drop outs and the two bolts at the front of the rack. However, you typically need to remove the brake to remove the bracket. Laziness often wins out and then the bracket stays with the bike when the rack is removed.
> 
> Also, Pletscher-type racks often work on canti frames like yours, depending on the geometry. See pics below as an example. On that cruiser, I made  the "T" bracket in the form of a triangle.




I guess we will have to agree to disagree then. I installed lots of both racks on bikes during my days working at the shop. The rack in my pic has much better fitment than that other rack. And I see you had to modify yours by cutting it, and drilling new mounting holes on the support rods to get it to fit your bike.


----------



## AndyA (Apr 1, 2020)

Brother Xlobsterman: 
I meant no disrespect for seatpost clamp racks; they are dandy. I was only defending Pletscher-type racks because I have had good experience with them. People have problems with them when the "T" bracket is left off. Without the bracket, the front end of the rack can slide on the frame, as experienced by BroCraig.
As far as the rack I showed on the black cruiser, I did not modify it in any way. It is a knockoff, not a Pletscher, and it came with a cutout at the front end, as well as two holes on each support rod. I did fabricate the "T" bracket out of aluminum.
Be well and have fun.


----------



## BroCraig (Apr 1, 2020)

Oh my. I hope there was no offense on the part of anyone. I’m so glad to have so much help. Thank you both for your input. I need longer screws for the bottom mount s and the side brackets themselves are too close to the fender supports in my opinion. I think I’ll do my best with it and keep searching for one which might fit a bit better. You are are golden!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BroCraig (Apr 1, 2020)

Would this work better for me? http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=111316962878


----------



## Sven (Apr 1, 2020)

I used the 27 inch Shwinn Approved rack on my Corvette for a while. You can adjust it so it is level. I know different  frames.It might work


----------



## Xlobsterman (Apr 1, 2020)

Sven said:


> I used the 27 inch Shwinn Approved rack on my Corvette for a while. You can adjust it so it is level. I know different  frames.It might work
> 
> View attachment 1165589




And there you have it................a perfect fit as I stated previously!


----------



## BroCraig (Apr 1, 2020)

I may need longer bolts to connect it at the bottom. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 1, 2020)

BroCraig said:


> I may need longer bolts to connect it at the bottom.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Longer mounting screws for the legs to the drop out is a definite. The standard fender screw is barely long enough for just the braces. The carrier you have now is period correct for your bike and those others posted above came out some years later.


----------



## BroCraig (Apr 1, 2020)

Will have to spend time checking for the right size. The brackets cover the ones for the fenders. Awkward looking. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Xlobsterman (Apr 2, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> The carrier you have now is period correct for your bike and those others posted above came out some years later.




But the proper fitting, period correct rear rack for the bike would be one like this:


----------



## BroCraig (Apr 2, 2020)

My frame is not like that though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xlobsterman (Apr 2, 2020)

BroCraig said:


> My frame is not like that though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




But I bet it would be a proper fit on your bike because of the mounting points.

Anyhow, good luck finding the rack you are happy with.


----------



## BroCraig (Apr 2, 2020)

It might, I do like that. It looks like I have small jet packs on the back of my bike. Ah, I see now what you mean. The brackets do not overlay with the fender brackets. Gotcha!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BroCraig (Apr 2, 2020)

I want to thank you all for being who you are. During all of this mess, it has been nice to converse about something other than the virus. Again, the knowledge among all of you could fill books! Thanks again. We certainly do need this interaction. Not sure if all you believe in God, but I do, and am praying for you all as well during all of this mess. Heads high. Ride, don't hide!


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 2, 2020)

Xlobsterman said:


> But I bet it would be a proper fit on your bike because of the mounting points.
> 
> Anyhow, good luck finding the rack you are happy with.




Those wire carriers were made for the middleweights. The lightweights came in different frame sizes so it would not fit all, if any. Besides, it's not a rat trap carrier. The carrier on BroCraig's bike is the rack that was used on lightweights and other bikes during that time. I was there and had one on my new 1964 Varsity and at that time all the Schwinn lightweights used the Pletscher. That's what the Schwinn Dealers sold and installed at that time. The Dealer installed mine and the back mounting bracket was a knurled flat piece of thick metal. The rack was level and I never had issue with it sliding down. 

This piece has the same mounting hardware that I have on my recreated 19" frame Varsity and it does not work on a small frame unless you drop the rack all the way down to the brake caliper, and the stays are still too close for the bends on the bracket. Obviously the back bracket is backwards in the picture, but you can see where the bracket is bent and that makes it impossible to raise the rack to where it's level. Having the correct mounting hardware will make it possible to raise the rack.  





That bracket is not made for a small frame lightweight and I'm not sure it it will even work on a larger frame lightweight. After messing with this rack, I can say that bracket works fine for a middleweight.


----------



## BroCraig (Apr 3, 2020)

43 cents later and I have bolts with nuts and non slip washers. Love my local Hardware store. My rack is now stable. I just may have the top mount tight enough. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sven (Apr 3, 2020)

Xlobsterman said:


> But the proper fitting, period correct rear rack for the bike would be one like this:
> 
> View attachment 1166151



Sweet Bike


----------



## BroCraig (Apr 4, 2020)

Ah, local hardware store came through. They know their stuff. Lady came out, looked, came back with two. One fit, one did not. Amazing.


----------

